# Junghans Tank With Sub Second Dial Nos



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

A new purchase unfortunately not in time for D.Day Celebrations...

I am very taken with this watch, the condition is excellent,almost NOS, I am guessing its about 1930's?? a Junghans Tank with sub second dial, stainless steel back & I think a pin pallet movement. It certainly sounds like it when I wound it, the blue steel hands are beautiful IMHO. It looks very similar dial wise to Omega's from the 1930's.

I have not purchased a watch in a while but could not resist this one. Sorry about the crappy mobile pics, I will take better pictures & upload later.

Any comments/questions/information is most welcome.

Cheers Martin


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

Not too fussy on oblong/square watches that one is very nice indeed njoy H :yahoo:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Very classy Martin. I can see why you couldnâ€™t resist. You will need a suit and tie with that one. :big_boss:


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks for the kind comments guys :thumbup:

Can anyone help regarding my guesstimate regarding year of make?

Cheers Martin

PS: Better pics will follow, when I have the time...


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

I took this to my watchie this morning so he could open it up & see the movement & he loved it, the watch has a calibre Junghans 59, which is not a pin pallet, it dates late 1930's early 1940's & it also has fixed lugs so this is NOS ( New Old Stock) as it has the original band,which

is stitched. I have not cleaned the dial, the edge just has some surface crime. I must say I am very pleased to add this watch to my collection.

I still only have mobile pics so far...


----------



## Fitz666 (Aug 22, 2013)

That is a lovely peice, very classy and unfussy...


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

great find, looks really smart


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

Lovely, loving the blued hands. Enjoy.


----------



## Bambi68 (May 12, 2014)

Very nice indeed.


----------

